# 33' Card Cut



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Second video attempt at a 33' card cut. I didn't walk the camera up after each shot, as the camera was focused on the card.

I took a few shots at it, but finally got it on #5 I think, then rambled on about my catch box and life. My secondary goal was to incorporate as many clamps and vices as I could into the card holder. Hands are dirty from some yard work, plus it's the weekend, I don't shower. :screwy:

Enjoy.

Full, unedited video:






SloMo of cut:













1) You cannot use lasers or enhanced optics like a magnified scope.







2) You must support the weapon yourself, no benchrests, prone shooting or resting the elbows on a solid surface.
3) Shoulder stocks, wrist braces, are allowed ... and if you want to shoot while sitting down, that's fine too.







4) Ammo should be .60 caliber (15 mm) or smaller.








The video must be unedited. The target must be clearly visible, reasonably close up, and the shooter must be visible. Note: the target must be visible for the entire shooting sequence ... that is to avoid any possibility of switching or manipulating the target.








*Distance verification:*

When shooting, the shooter should stand behind a visible barrier of some sort ... a table, a saw horse, a concrete block, etc. Immediately after the shooting, the distance must be verified by tape measure. The distance must be measured on camera, from the front of the catch box to the shooting position. The video should also show a clear view down the entire range. The best bet is to have the tape in place before you start your video. After you are done shooting and have verified the cut, you may then verify the distance by showing the beginning and end of the tape.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations ! Now you're hooked .


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Badge time! :bouncy:


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd be excited too. Great shootin buddy!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Bruce!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Again, when I walked up I wasn't sure if it was a full cut, but was happy to see it was.

I said I was going to get it, but had my doubts. Or, I'd get it and the camera wouldn't be recording or the batteries would konk out.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Well done Bruce!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations Bruce :thumbsup:

Nice cut & good video.


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

I knew you could do it Bruce. Job well done! Also thanks for giving us a better view of your catch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations great shooting


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Your tenacity pays off! Congrats. But now you'll never be able to use that deck for card games!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shootn Bruce!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks again guys.

It sure felt good to get it. I will be sure to keep at it though, I don't want it to be a one time thing.

My next personal feat will be a match light. Just have to pick some up and see if the local ones are crap or not.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

brucered said:


> Second video attempt at a 33' card cut. I didn't walk the camera up after each shot, as the camera was focused on the card.
> 
> I took a few shots at it, but finally got it on #5 I think, then rambled on about my catch box and life. My secondary goal was to incorporate as many clamps and vices as I could into the card holder. Hands are dirty from some yard work, plus it's the weekend, I don't shower. :screwy:
> 
> ...


Well, gee .... I would have preferred it if you would have used a few more clamps. Don't we have some sort of requirement for minimal number of clamps???

Congratulations ... that was a good job! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Charles....It was a make-shift attachment method. My old clamps weren't working, so I grabbed whatever I had on hand in the outside shed.

Now that I have one under my belt, I'll look at making a proper rig, so I can cut a few more.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice Bruce...


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Shot Bruce!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Way to go! Pretty nice shooting Bruce!


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Real nice shot!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Well done. I love that satisfied feeling you get when you accomplish something difficult.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Boom! Nice shooting Bruce! Congrats on the card cut!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for showing us how the clamp arrangement is supposed to be done. I've been cheating I guess. I simply staple the bottom of the card to a short post with the remainder of the card sticking up above. Seems to hold very well. Only gotten one almost clean cut but two staples from the staple gun holds well enough.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks for showing us how the clamp arrangement is supposed to be done. I've been cheating I guess. I simply staple the bottom of the card to a short post with the remainder of the card sticking up above. Seems to hold very well. Only gotten one almost clean cut but two staples from the staple gun holds well enough.


I could be wrong but I don't think stapling the card would be considered cheating. IMO if you are hitting the edge of the card that is what really counts


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Sumurari....I only made the statement about cheating because it seems that most of the card cut pictures I see are using a clamp or multiple clamps. I tend to over simplify things sometimes and figured the staple gun was the simplest way to hold a card.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks Sumurari....I only made the statement about cheating because it seems that most of the card cut pictures I see are using a clamp or multiple clamps. I tend to over simplify things sometimes and figured the staple gun was the simplest way to hold a card.


Gotcha. Compared to some of these guys that are cutting cards dangling from a thread in the wind I suppose our clamps are almost cheating. haha.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Great stuff,show us your frame Bruce.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, this was actually from a few months ago, but I am still surprised I was able to get it .

@kevmar As for the frame, it's a Torque set up OTT with TBG tapers and a SuperSure pouch.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

kevmar said:


> Thanks.


I was mistaken, not a SS pouch. Here was the pic I took after the cut.


----------

